# Beztēma >  Variet saukt mani par lāmi, bet palīdziet pielodēt!

## tornislv

Labi apzinoties, ka man nav atbilstošo praktisko iemaņu un vajadzīgās aparatūras, meklēju palīdzību - vajag uz PCB uzlodēt DAC mikreni iekš 64LQFP korpusa. Ja tas būtu 805tais rezistors, patrenētos un (izpurgājis pārdesmit gabalus) pielodētu.
Tak te PCB vienā eksemplārā un DACs  (Es901 ::  vienā eksemplārā. Kurš no cienījamiem forumistiem un ar kādu  cienastu mani grib redzēt ciemos?  ::

----------


## kaspich

Pivovarenoka kungam ir vajadziigais apriikojums, cik zinu.
veel: aizmet zinju Georgijam Ivanovam, S.M.D. Trassa, vai Volburg. domaju, ir veerts to 5 LVL samaksaat, lai ielodee, ieveerojot profilu  :: 
padaargs tas chips..

----------


## tornislv

JJP no Servo? Ok, jāpiezvana rīt.

----------


## tornislv

Georgijs no SMD-Trace man palīdzēja ātri un patīkami. Vadījām laiku draudzīgās sarunās. Bija interesanti.

----------


## kaspich

Georgijs ir fantastiksi pozitiivs un atsauciigs cilveeks. varu ieteikt katram, kas veelaas personificeetu attieksmi pat nelieliem pasuutiijumiem.

----------


## Slowmo

Un cik tad galā sanāca cipars? Man ar iespējams kaut kad vajadzēs pārīti QFP čipu ar 0.5mm soli ielodēt. Viņi, cik saprotu, ar šablonu uznes pastu un tad caur krāsni laiž?

----------


## tornislv

Man neērti teikt  ::  Benzīnā uz turieni braucot es gan jau ka vairāk iztērēju  ::  Bet nu es iedevu vairāk, kā prasīja, par iepazīšanos, tā teikt.

----------


## RobinDAB

Es protams ļoti atvainojos ja kaut ko īsti nesaprotu, bet kur ir problēma to visu vienkārši pielodēt ar lodāmuru? Max 1 minūte ar visu sagatavošanos procesam.
Kāds termoprofils? Kāda krāsns? Trafareti? Murgs kautkāds...

----------


## tornislv

Nu ko tad nepieteicies un nepielodēji ar "lodāmuru" minūtes laikā? Gudri *irst jau visi speciālisti! Starp citu, tur tā lodēšana aizņēma ievērojami vairāk par minūti un un es Georgijam vairāk uzticētos, kā dazādiem foruma "Speciālistiem". Un, jā, es to korpusu pats lodēt negribēju - nav pieredzes, aparatūras un acis vairs tā nerāda, kā kādreiz.

----------


## kaspich

shie te lodeetaaji vareetu uz galda nolikt 100 LVL [cik maksaa tas chips, piegaade, jauna suutiishana], ko sanjemtu atpakalj peec 2 gadiem [garantijas laika]  ::

----------


## RobinDAB

> Nu ko tad nepieteicies un nepielodēji ar "lodāmuru" minūtes laikā?


 Katram savs.. probēma atrisināta? Ideāli. 
Man vienkarši pietiek ko darīt arī bez visa tā. 
Un 0.5 - tā ir vienkārsi ikdiena mūsdienās, tur daudz prāta, iemaņu un aprīkojuma vēl nevajag.



> shie te lodeetaaji vareetu uz galda nolikt 100 LVL [cik maksaa tas chips, piegaade, jauna suutiishana], ko sanjemtu atpakalj peec 2 gadiem [garantijas laika]


 Patiesībā visus tos kabeļu lodētājus kas šķidri ķēzās par termoprofiliem un tamlīdzīgām kaut kur saklausītām lietām būtu ļoti vērtīgi nosūtīt pamācīties 705 specialitātē. Nu vismaz pirmā kursa līmenī.
Galu galā tas nav BGA. Tas ir korpuss, kurš dzīvo pats savu dzīvi nepiesiets uz cieto pie plates. Un diezgan nekritiski kas tur notiek ar dažādajiem izplešanās koeficientiem.

----------


## kaspich

Robin, shobriid Tu vnk tukshi virini muti.  :: 
bet, Tev ir uz ko tiekties. ir Didzis, useris taads. Tu ar vinju vareetu labi saprasties..

----------


## RobinDAB

Nu... skatamies pamācību (google rullez!)
30 sekundes uz pašu lodēšanas procesu. + sagatavošana apmēram tikpat.
GW gals lodāmuram un pareizs flux.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erb6-i54tbo

----------


## kaspich

trolli, tu man lodeet macisi? aa, nee, vnk linku ieliki.. jaa, ko mees bez juutjuuba un tevis te dariitu..  ::   ::   ::

----------


## RobinDAB

Nespēsi samaksāt. Bet tā, principā, kāpēc gan ne?
Tikai neaizmirsti palūgt aptiekā kādu drapi pret parkinsonismu, lai rociņa netrīc...

----------


## tornislv

RobinDAB, beidz troļļot. Neesmu normālus padomus te forumā no tevis manījis. Citējot to tavu jūstrubas video: "we have﻿ verified class re-consistency"  ::  Es zinu, ka to korpusu VAR pielodēt. Es zinu, ka es to darīt negribu. Tikai, pirms nedēļas tu kaut kā nepieteicies tos korpusus pielodēt, bet postfaktum, kad viss jau izdarīts, gudri irs.

----------


## Isegrim

_Vot, šito_ es arī nesapratīšu. Ja ir pieejams profesionālis ar attiecīgām tehnoloģijām, _nafig_ jāmēģina bakstīties ar _krūmu_ metodēm, riskējot neatgriezeniski ko nobeigt (šajā gadījumā PCB vai čipu). Uz neapdzīvotas salas mēs, droši vien, sev zobus labotu paši. Pagaidām vēl esam civilizācijā, kur specifiskus darbiņus var veikt speciālists un ar garantiju.

----------


## RobinDAB

> Tikai, pirms nedēļas tu kaut kā nepieteicies tos korpusus pielodēt, bet postfaktum, kad viss jau izdarīts, gudri irs.


 Neķer kreņķi. Un sorry, ka nepieteicos tajā šejienes speciālistu bariņā, kuri sastājās rindā lai atrisinātu tavu ķibeli. Jūtos vainīgs, nākamreiz kad Tev vajadzēs pielodēt kaut ko smalkāku par lejkannas rokturi noteikti pieteikšos. 
Un lai skaistums vienmēr ir ar Tevi! 
Bet galā tie tavi pāris rubļi vai sākumā piedāvātā pudele tam onkam pie kura paviesojies pilnīgi noteikti vairāk priecē sirdi.
Starp citu - kāds ekskluzīvs lodēšanas paņēmiens tad tika pielietots šim šausmīgi atbildīgajam uzdevumam?




> _Vot, šito_ es arī nesapratīšu. Ja ir pieejams profesionālis ar attiecīgām tehnoloģijām, _nafig_ jāmēģina bakstīties ar _krūmu_ metodēm, riskējot neatgriezeniski ko nobeigt (šajā gadījumā PCB vai čipu). Uz neapdzīvotas salas mēs, droši vien, sev zobus labotu paši. Pagaidām vēl esam civilizācijā, kur specifiskus darbiņus var veikt speciālists un ar garantiju.


 Ar šo principā Tu galēji un negrozāmi pasludini sevi un lērumu iepriekšējo oratoru par amatieriem. Ne uz ko vairāk nespējīgiem kā lodēt MLT0.125 un tīt droseles. 
Īsāk sakot, par analogajām iekārtām ciparu pasaulē.
Un kur tad - izaugsme? 
 :: 
ATTIECīGāS TEHNOLOģIJAS - lodāmurs un bišķītis ķīmijas? Allo, par ko mēs runājam, kungi? Jus ar lodlampām to lietu darat vai nokarsētu gludekļa galu?

Tas nu tā. Filozofiskas pārdomas. 
Nekā personīga, un nav par ko apvainoties.

Starp citu, kautkādu brīdi atpakaļ meklēju vietējos pilsoņus kas varētu veikt dažus nesarežģītus lodēšanas un montāžas darbus. Jo ne visu var ar automātu. Izrādījās, ka diemžēl tā tiešām ir liela problēma: jaunatne nemāk, bet veči nekad tā īsti nemaz nav mācējuši. Meklējumi beidzās ar ALFA kādreiz strādājušu pensionāri... Kura vispār nekad savā mūžā nav Oma likumu zinājusi.
 ::

----------


## Isegrim

Mans vecītis arī bija lepns; neko negribēja dzirdēt par servisu un savu _žiguli_ pats garāžā ķīlēja, kaut viņam bija tikai atslēgas sortimentā, plaķenes un āmurs. Es gan drīzāk samaksāšu par specifisku darbiņu, jo ir tā, kā


> acis vairs tā nerāda, kā kādreiz.


  Rokas vēl gluži netrīc, bet pat ar ļoti stiprām brillēm uz deguna, pēdējo ar lodāmuru piecepināt negribas.

----------


## kaspich

hmm.. mans veertejums par robina kungu bija - totaals iesaaceejs, kam veel taalu liidz tranzistora sarezgjitaas darbibas apgushanai.
izraadaas, dzeks apgajis visus, izstraadaajot modernaas tehnologjijas.. skarbi.
nez kaapeec par shiem vinja monologiem naak praataa teiciens 'gulbja dziesma'. 
bet, man jau patik esoshaas diskusijas.. audio/video totala floodoshana, te kaut kaads trollisms, elektronikas sadaljaa cirks..  ::

----------


## Epis

skaidrs ka ar lodāmuru var salodēt tādu čipu bez jebkādām high tech  ierīcēm, vienīgi tas prasa daudz laika un treniņa, jo tā uz reiz ar  pirmo nekad nekas nesanāk, un ja cilvēkam vaig pēkšņi pielodēt /  nomainīt vienu čipu un viņš nekad to nav darījis, un vaig tulīt/tagat ar  augstu kvalitāti + garantīju ta vislabāk iedot kādam kas tajās lietās  specializējās un to darbu padarīs, bet ja ir situācija, ka cilvēks kam  vaig to detļu pielodēt ir students, kam laika daudz, naudas nav, ta vis  labākais risinājums ir ņemties un lodēt pašam. 
Vismaz kautko iemācīsies, un tas nekas ka pāris čipus sabojās  :: .

----------


## Zigis

> ir students, kam laika daudz, naudas nav, ta vis labākais risinājums ir ņemties un lodēt pašam.


 Liekas, gadījumā ar konkrēto čipu lai trennetos, naudas vajadzēs ļoooti daudz.

----------


## JDat

Ko te var ņemties? Čips jau sen pielodēts. Ja man vajadzētu, tad pats pielodētu. No otras puses. Te ir cilvēku, kontakti, kuriem var prasīt sarežģītu lodēšanu. To arī izmantojiet. Nevis apspriežat. Es pats lodētu, dārgi utt. 5 Ls pa smalku lodēšanu nav nekas. Tagad, tiešām, notiek gudra d***a un nekas vairāk.

----------


## Katodstars

Es nezinu ko un cik daudz te kurš ir lodējis. Bet arī man radās jautājums - kas tad ir šajā reizē izmantotās īpašās tehnoloģijas? Ne vienu reizi vien nācies lodēt šāda tipa čipus, reiz pat ar lodīzeri bez temperatūras kontroles, galvenais jau saprast ko un kā darīt (kusnis, lodēšanas laiks, alvas daudzums, mazgāšana) lai beigās sanāktu smuks rezultāts un čips būtu pārliecinoši klāt. Nost no tēmas: plates trasējums īsti nepatīk.

----------


## kaspich

moa ir atgriezies?  ::   ::   :: 

episks posts  ::

----------


## Katodstars

Nu, nu! Es jau bez uzbraucieniem, es tikai saku, ka man lodējot problēmas ar čipu pārkarsēšanu nav bijušas, bet pilnīgi pieņemu, ka var būt visu laiku esmu lodējis nepareizi, tā dēļ arī jautāju - kā tad īsti šis dārgais čips tika ielodēts pareizi lai sanāktu ko jaunu iemācīties un vairāk nekļūdīties. Kas ir moa?  ::

----------


## kaspich

lodeet var. tikai:
a) shiis teemas lielaakie lodeetaaji [Tevi nepaziistu, TO sarakstaa neietilpsti] pat tranzistoru nemaak;
b) shim chipam nav vienkaarshu logjisku funkciju veikshanas uzdevums. te ir noise floor pie -150dB, THD zem 0.000X%, u.t.t. vai kaadam no jums ir lodeetajiem ir pieredze darbaa ar shaadiem cipariem? ar to domaaju - nevis kaut kaada kita salodeeshana, bet - shaadu parametru [plaanoto] ieguushana?

----------


## RobinDAB

Trollim -  un kāds sakars augšminētā QFP korpusa pielodēšanai pie gatavas plates ar tevis nosauktajiem mītiskajiem un ne pārāk ticamajiem parametriem?
Vai tikai nupatās tu nesāc jaukt konstruktora darbu ar vienkāršu primitīvu un proletārisku lodēšanas procesu? Tādējādi attālinoties no sākotnējās topikstartera izvirzītās tēmas?
Un no kurienes šitā hlama cena - 100 LVL? Reāls piedāvājums no esstech vai tā, kārtējais "kompetences" un "viszināšanas" autoritatīvs uzzibsnījums? 

Starp citu, ja tā konstruktīvi - būtu diezgan interesanti papētīt reāla izstrādājuma parametrus - par cik tad lielu % šamējie atpaliek no teorētiski piesauktajiem.
Jo lielajam vairumam audiofilu jau parasti neko vairāk nevajag kā tikai ticību...

----------


## tornislv

Tak piereģistrējies ismosys lapā un paskaties price + shipping uz LV.

----------


## kaspich

> Trollim -  un kāds sakars augšminētā QFP korpusa pielodēšanai pie gatavas plates ar tevis nosauktajiem mītiskajiem un ne pārāk ticamajiem parametriem?
> Vai tikai nupatās tu nesāc jaukt konstruktora darbu ar vienkāršu primitīvu un proletārisku lodēšanas procesu? Tādējādi attālinoties no sākotnējās topikstartera izvirzītās tēmas?
> Un no kurienes šitā hlama cena - 100 LVL? Reāls piedāvājums no esstech vai tā, kārtējais "kompetences" un "viszināšanas" autoritatīvs uzzibsnījums? 
> 
> Starp citu, ja tā konstruktīvi - būtu diezgan interesanti papētīt reāla izstrādājuma parametrus - par cik tad lielu % šamējie atpaliek no teorētiski piesauktajiem.
> Jo lielajam vairumam audiofilu jau parasti neko vairāk nevajag kā tikai ticību...


 man ir tikai 1 jautaajums: kaapeec lai es teereetu laiku, runaajot ar pilnigu nejeegu par visu sho? saac ka tomeer ar tranzistora apguvi, un tad saac spridziit. citaadi taads tuPums veejo no taviem postiem, ka.. ka pat nav smiekliigi..

----------


## Katodstars

Vēl jo vairāk interesants šķiet lodēšanas process - kas tad tajā notika tāds, ka rezultāts spēj manāmi mainīt shēmas parametrus? Vai tika izmantots kāds īpašs alvas sakausējums, kusnis, tīrītājs? Lai gan darbībā jau svarīgs vien pirmais. Vai tad plate ir pilnīgi ideāla uzzīmēta? Man jocīgs likās, piemēram, nesavienotais poligons... Cilvēki saņemās, mazāk apvainojumus, vairāk teorijas/prakses!

----------


## RobinDAB

> Tak piereģistrējies ismosys lapā un paskaties price + shipping uz LV.


 Apskatījos.
65 dolāri un 60 centi. Par vienu.
Loģistika uz lietu neattiecas. Up to You.
 Diezgan reālistiski un ticami. Nekāds kosmoss galu galā jau nav.
Starp citu neatbildēts palika jautājums par "augstajām tehnoloģijām" šī čipa lodēšanā... 
Nez kāpēc ALFA ražotie operacionālie pastiprinātāji dažos gadījumos maksā bišķīt vairāk. Tikai tur cita nianse...
http://www.alfarzpp.lv/eng/sc/semiconductor.php - ja nu kāds īsti nezin, ka ne viss šeit ir aizgājis pa burbuli.



> man ir tikai 1 jautaajums: kaapeec lai es teereetu laiku, runaajot ar pilnigu nejeegu par visu sho? saac ka tomeer ar tranzistora apguvi, un tad saac spridziit. citaadi taads tuPums veejo no taviem postiem, ka.. ka pat nav smiekliigi..


 Nu bet tērē taču, vai ne? Galu galā arī tavā vecumā vēl nav par vēlu kaut ko jaunu apgūt. No 60-ajiem šis tas bišķīt tomēr ir pamainījies. 
Par tranzistoriem - kas tev tur nav skaidrs un ko tev paskaidrot?

----------


## kaspich

> ... Lai gan darbībā jau svarīgs vien pirmais. .. Man jocīgs likās, piemēram, nesavienotais poligons...


 nu.. peec shii - driiskt jautaat par Tavu pieredzi/izpratnei?
starp citu, luuk sheit ir shiis sheemas 'obvesa' iztirzaajums [iisais]:
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/589...%A3eni%C4%81ls

sheit tavu aktivitaati  nemaniiju. ja gribi nopietnu attieksmi - izraadi to. ja vnk pamuldeet - man nav interesanti.

----------


## RobinDAB

> Man jocīgs likās, piemēram, nesavienotais poligons...


 Laikam jau plate augšējā bildē nav tas pats, kas plate apakšējā.
Par poligonu +1. Jo vairāk tāpēc, ka šķēršļu to uzzīmēt korekti nav nekādu. Secinājums - zems līmenis. Diezgan nožēlojams izpildījums priekš devaisa ar noise floor pie -150dB, THD zem 0.000X% (copy - paste) 
+ kaut kā nemana ka barošanā būtu kaut kas vēl kā tie daži kondensatori. Parasti jau vēl kādu FB uzkarina.
+ trasējums taisnajos leņķos.
Secinājums - FAIL. Tālab arī jautājums par praktisko parametru atbilstību šiem teorētiskajiem noise floor pie -150dB, THD zem 0.000X%

----------


## kaspich

> Laikam jau plate augšējā bildē nav tas pats, kas plate apakšējā.
> Par poligonu +1. Jo vairāk tāpēc, ka šķēršļu to uzzīmēt korekti nav nekādu. Secinājums - zems līmenis. Diezgan nožēlojams izpildījums priekš devaisa ar noise floor pie -150dB, THD zem 0.000X% (copy - paste) 
> + kaut kā nemana ka barošanā būtu kaut kas vēl kā tie daži kondensatori. Parasti jau vēl kādu FB uzkarina.
> + trasējums taisnajos leņķos.
> Secinājums - FAIL. Tālab arī jautājums par praktisko parametru atbilstību šiem teorētiskajiem noise floor pie -150dB, THD zem 0.000X%


 trolli, beidz spamot/floodot. maacies tranzistoru.

----------


## RobinDAB

> nu.. peec shii - driiskt jautaat par Tavu pieredzi/izpratnei?
> starp citu, luuk sheit ir shiis sheemas 'obvesa' iztirzaajums [iisais]:
> http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/5895-kaut-kas-ģeniāls
> 
> sheit tavu aktivitaati  nemaniiju. ja gribi nopietnu attieksmi - izraadi to. ja vnk pamuldeet - man nav interesanti.


 Patiesībā skaņas tehnika nav tas, kas mani saista. Tālab sorry par aktivitātes trūkumu šādos diezgan specifiskos topikos. Katram savs, un nenoliedzami ka tavas zināšanas par dažnedažādām niansēm ir krietni dziļākas. Kaut gan pēdējā laikā sāk likties ka tas tikai tāds iespaids. 
Konkrētajā tēmā iet runa par montāžu. kas savukārt ir viens no maniem "lauciņiem", tāpēc jūtos kompetents spriest.
Uzdūros tekstam:



> Man kā reizi no Ismosys izdevās izkaukt pāris ES9018 par "iesācēja jaunattīstības valsts atlaidi" , tas ir, ne jau 50 EUR, bet gan 50Ls, + shippings.


 Nu re. 100$ par 2 čipiem. 50$ gabalā.
 :: 
Nu nepavisam nav kosmoss! Un viss teātris par šausminošajām cenām un nenormālo atbildību ir vienkārši lieks.



> trolli, beidz spamot/floodot. maacies tranzistoru.


 Vai tas jau vienreiz šajā tēmā nebija? Kaspič, tu sāc kļūt stipri vienveidīgs un neinteresants. Ej labāk palasi kadu grāmatiņu iesācējiem par ciparu shēmu projektēšanu lai nākamreiz būtu interesantāk ar tevi komunicēt pēc būtības.

----------


## kaspich

montaazha ir SEKAS konkreetaas jomas nianseem [naakoshais posms]. ja nav intereses/sajeegas par sheemutehnikas nianseem, par kaadu montaazhu/taas nianseem mees varam runaat?  :: 

trollismam nee. marsh maaciities tranzisotru. kaa saprotu, tad robinam 2 profili, abi iisti profi?  ::

----------


## Katodstars

Es gan te vien nesen esmu reģistrējies, tā dēl nezinu visu kas kur notiek. Tā fiksi paskatot - kaut kas būtu ko teikt, bet noteikti ne tik daudz cik vajadzētu. Bet jāapbēdina, ka šeit skatos līdzīgi kā RobinDAB - skaņa līdz sīkumiem nesaista, par to tik pamuldēt un palasīt ko jaunu, bet par platēm un montāžu - tas gan ir interesanti, tā dēļ par to, kā pareizi tika pielodēts šis čips un kā lodēšanas process ietekmē shēmas darbību interese nav zudusi un saprātīgi varētu arī padiskutēt. Un ja par mani - mazā kolektīviņā pavadu dienas starp lodāmuru un kompīti liekot kopā, palaižot un debuggojot paša sazīmēto, lai vairāk gabalos to pēc tam liktu kopā citi.

----------


## tornislv

> Loģistika uz lietu neattiecas. Up to You.


 Bet Tu tomēr paskaties...

----------


## RobinDAB

> montaazha ir SEKAS konkreetaas jomas nianseem [naakoshais posms]. ja nav intereses/sajeegas par sheemutehnikas nianseem, par kaadu montaazhu/taas nianseem mees varam runaat?


 Shēma uz papīra un topoloģija ja tu neesi īsti lietas kursā, nav gluži viens un tas pats.
Pats trasēji? Šedevrs...



> trollismam nee. marsh maaciities tranzisotru. kaa saprotu, tad robinam 2 profili, abi iisti profi?


 Un jau 4 reizi flood. Un kā moderatori tevi pacieš? 
Profils - tikai viens. Sorry, neciešu no personības dalīšanās. Tev ir vairāki, vai ne?

----------


## JDat

> Un jau 4 reizi flood. Un kā moderatori tevi pacieš?


 IR tāda poga ar trijstūrīti un izsaukuma zīmi.

Izskatās ka to lieto tikai tornislv, kad jānostuči piramīdu spams. Pārējie nezin/nemāk/baidās/domā ka nekas nemainīsies. Laikam no foruma vecajiem laikiem tāds reflekss (tā trūkums) eksistē.

Pacieš? Kaspich nav vienīgais kuru jāpacieš.

PS: Neaiztieciet s***u, nesmirdēs.

----------


## arnis

> Shēma uz papīra un topoloģija ja tu neesi īsti lietas kursā, nav gluži viens un tas pats.


 pag, nu cik nav redzeeti visaadi hiendiski vienaado sheemu tripath varianti, ar superizvestaam sheemaam / plateem ar thd un imd virs 10% ? 
un kas tur slikts, ka pilsonis smuku chipu iedeva pielodeet cilveekam, kas ikdienaa labi dara savu darbu ?

----------


## Katodstars

Arni! Neviens jau nesaka, ka tas ir slikti! Cilvēks gribēja lai darbs izdarīts ar garantiju, tad nu to arī dabuja. Man (un cik saprotu arī RobinDAB) interesē kas tik ļoti īpašs tika izmantots un izdarīts šajā lodēšanas procesā, ka citi cilvēki (piem Robins vai es), kuri lodē ikdienā nevarētu šo čipu ielodēt tā, ka shēma strādātu tik pat labi kā lodētāju kantorī ielodētā. Tak ne jau skauž, ka tā pudele vai dažas naudiņas netika mums, bet ir vienkārši interesanti, kas ir iemesls šai sarunai. Bet tornis mistiski klusē un, acīmredzot, kaspich uzskata mūs par dumjiem (atvainojos, ja tā nav) lai dalītos šajā tiešām interesantajā lietā, kas būtu par profesijas tēmu...

----------


## kaspich

man vnk nav interesanti dzeseet muti/deldeet klavu pa tuksho.
kaada jega te runaat, ja - skanjas lietas neinteresee, backgrounda kak bi nav. bet - interesee montazha.. nu, monteejiet. nav jau naida.

----------


## Katodstars

Mnu žēl jau protams, ka gribās iemācīties ko jaunu, līdz kam pašam grūti aizdomāties, bet zinošāki klusē. Tad kam ir forums? Cilvēks kurš it kā zin visu labāk par citiem labāk 5 postus citus nosauks par nejēgām, bet vienā postā kaut pāris vārdos parādīt virzienu kas tad par niansi konkrētajā lodēšanā tika ievērota - tur, redz klavieri žēl deldēt. Mjā. Kas zin, nenoderētu muļķim man vai muļķim RobinDAB, noderētu kādam citam pēc mēneša gada vai pieciem. Bet es ar bez naida.

----------


## kaspich

redz, Tu ar savu 1.postu postulee, ka principaa - tas nav iespejams. un man kak bi tagad Tevi jaapaarliecina par preteejo? prieks kam? man to nevajag. es esmu gatavs teereet bezgaliigi daudz laika talantiigiem cilvekiem, kam interesee. bet, neveelos teereet ne sekundi cilvekiem, kam neinteresee, bet, kas visu zin.

----------


## tornislv

> <skip> bet ir vienkārši interesanti, kas ir iemesls šai sarunai. Bet tornis mistiski klusē <skip>


 Iemesls ir vienkāršs. Esmu sūdīgs lodētājs. Nu labi, viduvējs. Bet elektronika man ir tikai hobijs, nevis ikdiena vai maizes darbs. Ok, opiņu par pārdesmit santīmiem uz maketa plates es ielodēšu pats, bet pietiekoši dārgo ES čipu lodēt negribēju. Tad, kad pats ar Kaspich palīdzību (vienīgā derīgā informācija, kas izskanēja pāris dienu laikā) biju atradis, sarunājis, aizbraucis, ielodējis, tad uzradās kaudze ar gudrīšiem, kas sāka klārēt, ka tādus lodējot pa ducim pirms brokastīm, ka platei poligoni sūdīgi un pats čips ir sūdīgs un vispār... Līdz ar to netaisos te vairāk tērēt laiku un kaut ko stāstīt, kā lodēja, ar ko lodēja un kādas krāsas bikses lodētājam bija mugurrā. Es esmu vēlamo rezultātu dabūjis, tālāk "through hole" pats salodēšu.

----------


## sharps

Kā jau autors minēja, ja nav nepieciešamās iemaņas, tad labāk tiešām to lietu uzticēt speciālistam. Var jau te nolikt viens otru par pokemoniem, bet cilvēki tomēr ir dažādi. Galvenais pareizā attieksme, laba acs un nedreboša roka.
 Savā laikā ir nācies ar roku pārlodēt šādus un "krutākus" čipus, kā piemēram RTL8139 tipa ethernetus, NAND Flash, RAM neskaitāmos daudzumos pēc zibens nedarbiem. Mēģinājis esmu arī BGA korpusos procesorus lodēt, bet ar mainīgām sekmēm, Šeit jau ir vajadzīga "automāta" palīdzība. Varu likt roku pie sirds. Lielos daudzumos šis darbiņš nav veselīgs ne acīm, ne arī degunam, bet ja vajadzīgs vienkāršs remonts, tad vēl var provēt.

PS
Paldies kaspisham par infomāciju. Jautājums vēl sekojošs vai tanī kantorī BGA čipus ar pārlodē?

----------


## kaspich

es gan veeleetos iebilst sadaljaa: saliidzinam hiend audio chipus [ar dinamisko diapazonu virs 120dB] ar 8139, RAM un co.
shis jau liecina par nepeldeeshanu teemaa.

----------


## tornislv

Krutums ir kāju skaitā, Realtekam to ir 100.

----------


## Katodstars

Torni! Neviens jau neapgalvo, ka Tu, kaspich vai lodētājs būtu snobiski pamuļķi. Vienkārši ir izbrīns par kaspicha minēto termoprofilu, vai torņa minēto gatavošanos pirms čipa lodēšanas. Tā dēļ arī cilvēki, kuri šadus čipus ar roku pielodējuši ne vienu vien arī ar interesi jautā - kas tad ir tas īpašais, kas tika izdarīts tieši ar šo čipu lai tas tiktu pareizi pielodēts un kā tas ietekmē shēmas turpmāko darbību. Ņemot vērā lasītās diskusijas par studentu un darbinieku līmeni Latvijā, šķiet tikai loģiski, ka jums, kas zin vairāk un žēlojas par zemo līmeni būtu mazāk zinošiem interesentiem, kuri strādā industrijā jāpalīdz ar savām zināšanām lai šo līmeni celtu. Tak ne jau komercnoslēpums vai kaut kas pa velti tiek prasīts. Bet laikam bezjēdzīgi.

----------


## kaspich

nu, tad jau viss kartiibaa  ::  Tu esi ne vienu vien [taadu/to] chipu pielodeejis 'ar roku', viss kaartiibaa.
man [shajaa forumaa] ir zinaama diferenciaacija iestaajusies. kaa tur bija: no katra peec speejaam, katram peec nopelniem  :: 

bet, taa veelme, lai visi na haljavu dalaas. tb, kameer es lasiiju, pirku gramtas, detaljas, iekaartas, lodeeju, testeeju, citi dzeera alu un gaaja meitaas. tagad - eu, kaa/kas jaadara? es jau vienaa teemaa ieteicu - davai, nomazgaa man mashiinu, iztiiri dziivokli, mok veel ko izdomaashu. es padaliishos info/paziimeeshu sheemas, u.t.t.
tak visa 'interese' uzreiz noplok  ::  jo vajag jau na haljavu..  ::

----------


## sharps

> Krutums ir kāju skaitā, Realtekam to ir 100.


 128... Dažiem čipiem pat 256 kājas, kā arī attālums starp kājām - 0.6mm.
Sākumā plati noklāj ar alumīnija folliju un tad ar fēnu prātīgi beigto čipu nolodē nost nenoraujot celiņus un nenopūšot citas detaļas. Prātīgi notīra no liekās alvas. Tad ar roku nopozicionē čipu un ar 2-3mm plato lodāmura uzgali pa vairākām kājām uzreiz salodēt nesalipinot ar alvu tos savā starpā. Kanifolija vietā ideāli ir lietot šķidru parafīnveidīgu masu (neatceros vairs kā saucās). Piešaujoties un nonstopā to vien darot process aizņem kādas 10 minūtes. Procedūrai nav starpības vai lodē kaspisha pieminētos audio čipus vai digitālos čipus vai AMPus augstfrekveču WiFi kartēm. Sazemēties vienmēr vajag.
Ar BGA čipiem ir krietni sarežģītāk. Brāķa procents ir 1:1 vai pat uz katriem 2-3 nekvalitatīvi salodētiem viens labi salodēts, jo nav iespējas nokonstatēt kā salodējušās bumbas zem tā čipa. Tādēļ to tiešām uzticēt "automātam".

----------


## kaspich

nav, nav starpiibas  :: 
taapeec 9018 u.c. shaada liimenja chipus dodiet 'lodeet' sharpiem, hujarpiem u.c. aktieriem  :: 
man prieks par shaadu tupumu. redz, piemeeram, par shii kita sheemas anal-iizi kaut ko komenteeja Jurkins. atljaushos apgalvot, ka shie lodeetaaji no taa nerubii NEKO [paldies vismaz, ka kluseejaat, un neveidotaajt trollingu tur]. bet te - juu, katram ko teikt.

es atklaashu mazu nosleepumu - skanju lietaas [shajaa liimenii] nav runa tikai par: kontakta nodroshinaashana. attieciigi, savas gudriibas un spriedumus variet noraut podaa  ::

----------


## sharps

Kaspish kaadreiz vari izteikties arī bez matiem? It kā skaities izglītots cilvēks, bet tava leksikoloģija par to neliecina. Nu neesi tu vienīgais gudrinieks pasaulē.

----------


## kaspich

hmm. kaspiSh der, bet hujarps ne?  ::  

naabadzinjsh..

p.s. nee, protams, neesmu. taapat kaa Tu - vieniigais nejeega  ::

----------


## tornislv

> Torni! <skip> Vienkārši ir izbrīns par <skip> torņa minēto gatavošanos pirms čipa lodēšanas.


 Lūdzu precīzi nocitēt, kur es kaut ko tādu esmu teicis. Ja tiešām esmu, tad solu rīt pie šrinka uz pieņemšanu pierakstīties.

----------


## Katodstars

Kam tad forums ir domāts ja ne pieredzes un viedokļu apmaiņai, kas savā būtībā ir haļava vārda labajā nozīmē? Bet nu labi, šajā diskusijā laikam nav jēgas ko turpināt - tā vietā lai ieinteresētajiem pāris teikumos vienkārši pastāstītu ko jaunu un nedaudz padeldētu klavieri, ērtāk ir viņus nolamāt, jo tā, redz klaviere nedeldējas. Minēšu - tika lodēts ar īpašu sakausējumu?

----------


## sharps

Citi cilvēki kā cilvēki  ::   ::   ::  Āksts IBIO!!!  ::   ::   :: 


PS
Kas tā latviešu forumos par modi topikā no 10mit komentiem 2-3 par lietu, pārējie "nodiršana". Krievos, angļos... nu nekur citur neesmu tādu redzējis. Tur vienkārši tas tiek dzēsts ārā. Vācieši vispār banus dala pa labi pa kreisi, ja neproti uzvesties vai teksts neatbilst foruma noteikumiem. Ne velti saka ka latvietim labākais paēdiens otrs latvietis.

Piekrītu katodstaram. Nav vērts te nemaz muti virināt, jo atradīsies vienmēr kāds āksts kuram nedod maizi ēst, bet dod kādu nolikt.

----------


## Katodstars

Torni, atvainojos, pēc atmiņas rakstīju. Sajaucu ar RobinDAB minēto sagatavošanos.

----------


## kaspich

> Citi cilvēki kā cilvēki    Āksts IBIO!!!   
> 
> 
> PS
> Kas tā latviešu forumos par modi topikā no 10mit komentiem 2-3 par lietu, pārējie "nodiršana". Krievos, angļos... nu nekur citur neesmu tādu redzējis. Tur vienkārši tas tiek dzēsts ārā. Vācieši vispār banus dala pa labi pa kreisi, ja neproti uzvesties vai teksts neatbilst foruma noteikumiem. Ne velti saka ka latvietim labākais paēdiens otrs latvietis.
> 
> Piekrītu katodstaram. Nav vērts te nemaz muti virināt, jo atradīsies vienmēr kāds āksts kuram nedod maizi ēst, bet dod kādu nolikt.


 tieshi taa. par kaspiSh buutu bans  :: 

un taalaakaa gauduljoshana nemaz nebuutu turpinajusies  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Kam tad forums ir domāts ja ne pieredzes un viedokļu apmaiņai, kas savā būtībā ir haļava vārda labajā nozīmē? Bet nu labi, šajā diskusijā laikam nav jēgas ko turpināt - tā vietā lai ieinteresētajiem pāris teikumos vienkārši pastāstītu ko jaunu un nedaudz padeldētu klavieri, ērtāk ir viņus nolamāt, jo tā, redz klaviere nedeldējas. Minēšu - tika lodēts ar īpašu sakausējumu?


 puis, Tavs sakotneejais tonis bija nievaajoshas attieksmes pilns. attieciigi - haljava beidzaas. man tachu nav pienaakums to dalit, pareizi? nemaaki to paprasiit taa, lai man buutu veelme padaliities - nu, sore, nedaliishos..

----------


## Katodstars

Žēl, ka nesapratāmies, nievājuma nebija nemaz. Tieši otrādi, vienā no pirmajiem postiem tieši uzsvēru, ka negribu kasīties, rakstīt dzen interese.

----------


## tornislv

Tak piezvaniet uz SMD-Trace vai Volburgu un pajautājiet, kā viņi lodē. Es nezinu. Neesmu elektroniķis.  ::

----------


## Tārps

Nu beidziet taču lūgties to Kaspichu !! 
Var būt kādam noderēs šie video par lodēšanu  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5uiroWBkdFY vai http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NALwJ...eature=related un tur būs vēl. Ar dažādiem paņēmieniem.

----------


## JDat

Kad Kaspich lodē DACus, tad SAFtehnika stūrītī nervozi pīpē...

----------


## RobinDAB

> Kad Kaspich lodē DACus, tad SAFtehnika stūrītī nervozi pīpē...
> 
>  3359


 Un pēc tam krīt. Zem galda. Ar raksturīgu paukšķi. 
Priekškars.
Aplausi zālē.



> IR tāda poga ar trijstūrīti un izsaukuma zīmi.
> 
> Izskatās ka to lieto tikai tornislv, kad jānostuči piramīdu spams. Pārējie nezin/nemāk/baidās/domā ka nekas nemainīsies. Laikam no foruma vecajiem laikiem tāds reflekss (tā trūkums) eksistē.
> 
> Pacieš? Kaspich nav vienīgais kuru jāpacieš.
> 
> PS: Neaiztieciet s***u, nesmirdēs.


 Trīsstūris ar izsaukuma zīmi - tas nu tā... patiesībā jau nav par ko. Kreatīvs galu galā, patiesībā diezgan prikolīgs.
Par to s***u - tas varbūt tā paskarbāk. Varbūt nevajadzēja. Varbūt cilvēkam vienkārši kādi iedzimti defekti, kāda bērnībā piedzīvota garīga trauma, varbūt izmantots. Kā rezultātā vienkārši organisms akūti prasa nepieciešamību pašapliecināties visiem iespējamajiem līdzekļiem. 
Ir tāda diagnoze (no moderatora viedokļa skatoties) - "virtuālais kovbojs". Laikam šis ir tas gadījums. 

Par tēmu un iepriekš pieminēto, t.i. šitā DAC salīdzinājums ar RAM - sorry, kungi, bet RAM mūsdienu tehnikā - tas ir daudz nopietnāk (IMHO). Bišķīt citas frekvences, salīdzinot ar kurām šitais DAC ir apmēram kā bakstīties ar līdzstrāvu. 




> Bet laikam bezjēdzīgi.


 Protams ka bezjēdzīgi. Jo Tornis jau neatzīsies, ka viss notika ar vecumvecajām tēvutēvu metodēm, savukārt kaspiSh jau nu neatzīs, ka kārtējo reizi ir pielicis apenēs. Normāli.
Viss, kas var sekot tālāk ir tikai šitā kreatīva turpinājums tādā pat garā.
Morāle: man, piemēram, ir pilnīgi vienalga ko kaut kāds pusduraks par mani domā, kur mani sūta un man viņam nekas nav jāpierāda. Skumji tikai par jaunatni, kura pēc pirmajiem uzbraucieniem vienkārši baidās virināt knābi un ķērkt pretī. Līdz ar to šamējai konferencei tie nu ir zuduši.
Un kas ir palicis? Kaspičveidīgie, viņa fanu klubs (kuri vēl nav sapratuši, ka karalis ir kails), nu un - tie kas vienkārši te rotaļājas. Kā es. Kā Tu. Vienkārši tāpēc, ka reizēm interesanti saprast kādas vēsmas vējo lokālajā pīļu dīķī. Nu un arī lai Latviski rakstīt neaizmirstos.

Ak jā... nu un tas uzbrauciens... par to intereses trūkumu par audiotēmām. Nu tad pastudēju drusciņ maestro garadarbus, radās jautājumi:
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/573...ll=1#post84237
1. Vai audiobūšanās nav pieņemts taisot plates lietot solder mask? Vai vienkārši pietrūka līdzekļu? Vai varbūt kādi citi plašām tautas masām nezināmi apsvērumi?
2. Tā decimetru viļņu antena pa perimetru tai platei ir common ground, chassis ground vai signal ground? Un uz kādu viļņa garumu konkrētais kontūrs ir noskaņots? Vienkārši pēc fotogrāfijas ir grūti spriest par patiesajiem izmēriem.
3. Ja tā plate gadījumā ir divpusēja, vai varētu palūgt arī otras puses attēlu studijā vispārējam apbrīnam? Folijs - varš? Vai kaut kas cēlāks? Biezums - 35? FR4? Izrādu interesi.

Starp citu, šie ir laikam pirmie nopietnie jautājumi par maestro izvirzīto tēmu. Jo viss pārējais tur pa 7 lapām bija tikai apbrīnas spiedzieni. Ja neskaita ekskursiju pa vēstures līkločiem (tiešām sakarīgu - paldies! Isegrim rullez.)
Sulīgākam tās tēmas finālam vēl tā kā prasītos kāds vismaz mp3 plarkšķītis ar tā brīnumaparāta izdvestajām "spoka žēlabām". Bet tas nu tā, laikam par daudz prasīts. Varbūt - tas viss nemaz nestrādā? Bet tikai izskatās?

Īsāk sakot - pagaidām pilnīgs FAIL. Nepārliecinoši. Nedaudz atgādina kādu 60-to gadu studentu darbu kārtējai izstādei ВДНХ.




> Pietrūkst komentāri no foruma biedriem kaspiča stilā


 Nu re - tikai mazliet vajadzēja paciesties!

----------


## sharps

> Par tēmu un iepriekš pieminēto, t.i. šitā DAC salīdzinājums ar RAM - sorry, kungi, bet RAM mūsdienu tehnikā - tas ir daudz nopietnāk (IMHO). Bišķīt citas frekvences, salīdzinot ar kurām šitais DAC ir apmēram kā bakstīties ar līdzstrāvu.


 Tur nu es tev piekrītu. ar SD-RAMiem vēl var dzīvot, bet tiklīdz ielien DDR vai DDR2 līmenī. Viss sākas ar PCB projektēšanu un nedod dievs ja būs nobīdes par pāris milimetriem. Tālāk jau seko lodēšanas kvalitāte. Ieteicams bez liekiem alvas pikučiem, tas arī var DDR darbības stabilitāti. Piemēram SAF ir viena interesanta niansīte, kādēļ SMD rezistorus lodē ar "melno" uz leju?

----------


## tornislv

> Jo Tornis jau neatzīsies, ka viss notika ar vecumvecajām tēvutēvu metodēm


 Jūs mani savā kašķī iekšā nejauciet, BET! (c) man ir vēl daži SMD korpusi (WM8741 un vēl līdzīgi), varbūt vēl kāds vēlas pieteikties uz uzlodēšanu? Uz turpmākiem jautājumiem atbildēšu tikai tiem, kas vēlēsies palīdzēt ar lodēšanu, nevis gudri *irst. Atgādinu - uz pirmo lūgumu palīdzēt neviens lāga neatsaucās.

----------


## JDat

Gan jau arī ar otro lūgumu būs tas pats.

Par torni viss skaidrs. Piekāst HiENDismu. Tornim vienkārši negribējās čakarēties. Un pareizi arī ir. Tāpat tupa ar fēnu lodēt mikreni.. Var jau, bet ja kāds dod garantiju ka tiks ievērots termālais lodēšanas profils...

A HiEND lodēšana, ko te mēģināja dažs labs apgalvot... Torisona laukos vajadzēja lodēt.

----------


## kaspich

es atceros, ka veel laicinju atpakalj shii foruma speci apdirsaas, kad saaku skaidrot, kaa baroshanas vadi ietekmee skanju.
shoreiz - nezinot, par ko vispaar teema, muld atkal.

jdat:
Domāju ka Martiņam būtu interesanti uzzināt par tevi dažas nianses. Tā tu ātri apdirstos. 						(C)
varbuut tu veeleetos shiis nianses publiskot? un paskaidrot, par kuru maartinju ir runa?

un paskaidrot, kaada sakaribaa alja moderators man suuta:
Tu esi stulbs un nekam nederīgs idiots, kas neko nejēdz ne no elektronikas ne arī no citām lietām.
es taču jau teicu ka tu esi debīls...
atkārtot? (C)

varbuut man vnk aizbraukt uz uudens ielu un iedot tev pa muti? m?

----------


## Katodstars

Cik saturīga saruna! Labprāt ne viens vien parunātos par tēmu, bet daži zinošie jau nemaz neatklāj kas šī ir par tēmu!  ::

----------


## JDat

http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/588...7442#post87442

----------


## kaspich

> jdat:
> Domāju ka Martiņam būtu interesanti uzzināt par tevi dažas nianses. Tā tu ātri apdirstos.                         (C)
> varbuut tu veeleetos shiis nianses publiskot? un paskaidrot, par kuru maartinju ir runa?
> 
> un paskaidrot, kaada sakaribaa alja moderators man suuta:
> Tu esi stulbs un nekam nederīgs idiots, kas neko nejēdz ne no elektronikas ne arī no citām lietām.
> es taču jau teicu ka tu esi debīls...
> atkārtot? (C)


 posts gaida shodienas varonja atbildi!

----------


## RobinDAB

> Piemēram SAF ir viena interesanta niansīte, kādēļ SMD rezistorus lodē ar "melno" uz leju?


 Nezināju, bet kāpēc - nojaušu!
 :: 
Starp citu, visās šitajās ēverģēlībās ar fēnu (laikam Tu pieminēji) ir piemirsusies viena maza niansīte - priekšsildīšana no apakšas kā diezgan obligāts nosacījums.
Par BGA - zinu dažus puikas, kuri pamanās BGA čemodānus mainīt tikai tā ar apakšējo sildīšanu vien. Bet izpildāms tikai ja plate ir kvalitatīva. Rezultāts pat strādā gadiem, ja nav nekas pārcepts. 
Patiesībā visas tās gudrās BGA stacijas jau tādas arī ir - apakšējā sildīšana (ideāli - gaiss) + fēns no augšas. Un arī tas nav nekāds kosmoss vairs mūsdienās.
Termoprofili - jā. Jāivēro. Bet diemžēl ar ķīniešu stacijām tas tāpat nav iespējams - fizika...

----------


## RobinDAB

> posts gaida shodienas varonja atbildi!


 JDAT atbilde varētu skanēt piemēram šādi:



> es esmu gatavs teereet bezgaliigi daudz laika talantiigiem cilvekiem, kam interesee. bet, neveelos teereet ne sekundi cilvekiem, kam neinteresee, bet, kas visu zin.

----------


## sharps

Par to SAF rezistoru sīkākās detaļās neiedziļinājos, bet ideja ir sekojoša, ka tas melnais ir tas rezistīvais slānis un līdz ar to teorētiski iespaido arī kopējo celiņu garumu, kā arī dod zināmu iespaidu uz izstarojumu un ietekmi uz blakus celiņiem. Savulaik mazliet pačakarējos arī ar PCIE kartes dizainēšanu. Tur tas izpaudās pilnā krāšņumā, pat jāspēlējās ar celiņu garumu milos (collas/1000), jo divi paralēlu datu signālu celiņi jātrasē vienādā garumā. Tur ar to celiņu garumu veidošanu ir dažas viltības, kur var pielietot pat nulles rezistorus. Vieglāk tomēr ar celiņu pagarināt mākslīgi izmatojot "rombiku", kas dos liekos milus. Tā savā laikā bija laba skola man, pie kuras arī neesmu vairs atgriezies.

BGA jā, tur tiešām labāk sildīt no apakšas, jo no augšas karstā gaisa plūsma no fēna tomēr var to čipu drusku noslidināt nost un ar to ir beigta balle. Tā kā no pieredzes zinu ka čakars ir ar BGA, labāk izvēlos citos korpusos detaļas. Ja protams ir iespēja.

----------


## RobinDAB

> BGA jā, tur tiešām labāk sildīt no apakšas, jo no augšas karstā gaisa plūsma no fēna tomēr var to čipu drusku noslidināt nost un ar to ir beigta balle. Tā kā no pieredzes zinu ka čakars ir ar BGA, labāk izvēlos citos korpusos detaļas. Ja protams ir iespēja.


 Doma bišķīt savādāka. 
Jo tiek dabūta vienmērīgāka temperatūra gan augšai gan apakšai - jo labāk. Doma - tad kad viss atdziest un saraujas lai nesanāk spriedze. Materiāli taču izplešas un saraujas galu galā.
A bet tā slidināšanās nost - drīzāk taisni otrādi. Virsmas spraiguma spēki ļoti lieliski nocentrē bumbas. Lai nopūstu nost, vējam jābūt neadekvātam.
Nu un tie kas ir mēģinājuši lodēt ar pastu (trafareti u.c. cūcības) labi zina, cik skaisti elements (vienkārši uzmests uz pastas) nocentrējas pats. Tīri augšminēto spēku ietekmē.

----------


## janisp

Jautri gan te jums iet :: ! Izrādās ne tikai vadu sildīšana var izraisīt īstas kaislības.Jāatzīst, pats lodējis esmu ļoti sen, bet šis tas piebilstams man ir.      Cik nopratu, kaislības uzvirmoja pēc tam kad Tornis nolēma neiespringt un uzticēt lodēšanu profesionālim-kā izrādījās, tas tāds "sīkums" vien bija. Un no jutubes filmām tas tā arī varētu likties, bet foruma jaunai reindžers, kurš uzsāka vārdu kauju ar foruma kovboju, visu diezgan eleganti skaidroja, izņemot vienu "sīkumu". Šis sīkums netika parādīts arī minētajā filmā, un arī netika pieminēts diskusijā- elektrostatika. Neievērojot piesardzību, pēc kāda laika "nezināmu"iemeslu dēļ ierīce sāktu gļukot (pieļauju ka arī skaņas kvalitāte izrādītos ne tik laba kā gaidīts- kas zin kādas izmaiņas var notikt čipā pēc ES iedarbības) un tad varētu apspriest čipu kvalitāti un vēl nezin ko.
   Par termoprofiliem arī negribētos domāt, ka tās ir tikai ražotāju pasaciņas- tādēļ arī lodstacijas tiek ražotas ar precīzu termokontroli lodāmura uzgaļa galiņā.  Tad vēl kvalitatīvs (nemazgājamais) kusnis un atbilstoša lodalva. Lodējot pēc filmā redzamās tehnoloģijas vieglāk to darīt ar speciālu uzgali,kuram ir lodalvas "rezervārs". Metode tiešām ērta un ātra, ja lodvirsma labi sagatavota. 
 Man škiet, ka ņemot vērā šo sīkumu virkni, pareizi vien Tornis darīja, ka uzticējās profesionālim. 
  Vēl gribētos piebilst, ka ielodēšana ir tā vieglākā darba daļa- dažreiz sarežģītāk ir čipu izlodēt nenoraujot kādu no daudzajiem celiņiem. Gadās ,ka čipi ir pielīmēti, vai apvienoti ar radiatoru utt. 
  Katram jādara savs darbs pēc iespējas labā kvalitātē- vieni labi projektē, citi labi lodē, vēl kāds restaurē vintage tehniku- galvenais lai būtu labs rezultāts, ar adekvātu laika un resursu patēriņu. Dzīvosim draudzīgi, kā teica runcis Leopolds ::

----------


## tornislv

Jāni, tev tak tavā uzņēmumā ar kaut kāda aparatūra SMD darbiem ira, ne?

----------


## RobinDAB

> Katram jādara savs darbs pēc iespējas labā kvalitātē- vieni labi projektē, citi labi lodē, vēl kāds restaurē vintage tehniku- galvenais lai būtu labs rezultāts, ar adekvātu laika un resursu patēriņu. Dzīvosim draudzīgi, kā teica runcis Leopolds


 +1. 
Par to statiku - tas jau nav nemaz pieminēšanas vērts, jo iet pēc default. Un ir dziļi vienalga, vai tā dzirkstele šķīdīs tad, kad to čipu lodēs, vai vēlāk - kad Tornis lipinās tam visam klāt obvesu.

Un vispār - visa tā lieta un cepiens jau patiesībā par to, ka tas viss tiek pasniegts kā kaut kas extra priekš īpaši radītā audio. Savādāk nekādu komentu nemaz nebūtu.
Un nav jau tur nekas tik briesmīgi sarežģīts un viltīgs lai vismaz nepamēģinātu.... DIY galu galā.

ЗЫ: šonedēļa tāda šausmīgi vētraini noslogota, bet ja ir sīka vaļa paciesties līdz nākamajai - laipni lūgtum. Piedāvājums pielodēt visu kas smalkāks par lejkannas rokturi ir spēkā. PM.

----------


## kaspich

man bija ljoti interesanti palasiit shejienes 'specu' diskusiju par teemu.
tikai, lasot izraadiijaas, ka neviens no shiem speciem SMD montaazhai i tuvumaa nav bijis. visas taas diskusijas 'sildiit no apakshas', u.c. izraisiija krampjainu smieklu leekmi.
cilveeki - ja juus te blatojiet ar SAF, u.c., aizbrauciet tak un paskatieties, kaa montee. es saprotu, ka Osmanja kantorii nelaidiis tapat vien [te, forumaa, juus visur laizh, i pablatot ljauj, tur shaadi triki nedarbojaas], bet Georgijs labpraat izraadiis, kaa tas notiek.
gan termoprofila veidoshana, gan lodeeshana ar vilni, vai kraasnii, gan pastas uzklaashana, u.c. lietas.
man, protams, ar to nav bijis nekads sakars, es te rakom/bokom - taapat, feikoju, ka 20 gadus ar teemu nodarbojos.

tad nu par konkreto gadiijumu.
es saprotu, ka juus neziniet, kas tas par shipu. es saprotu, ka neviens arii neuzzinaaja. jo pat datasheet shim chipam netaa/razhotaaja webaa nemeetaajaas.
taatad: 32bit DAC. 4kanaali tiek paraleeloti darbam stero modee. s/n virs 124dB, skjiet [slinkums datasheet skatiit, da paaris dB nav nozimes turp/shurp], taatad - noise flor pie -140dB vai zemaak, dinamiskais liidziigs.
vai jus ziniet, kaa DAC straadaa? protams, nee. piedodiet.

tad nu luuk - tur ir R/2R vai vnk R matricas/ fetu atsleegas/I avoti, u.c. superprecizas lietas. ja THD taadam chipam ir 0.000X%, tad ar veel lielaaku precizitaati ir ar laazeru trimmeetas visas taas I atsleegu R, atsleegas, u.c.

un tad rodas jautaajums: ja chipa vienaa galaa ir 20oC, bet otraa shaads profs baazh klaat 350oC lodaamuru, vai peec shaadaam termaalaam slodzeem taas superpreciizaas R buus tikpat preciizas? es SHAUBOS. vai ir kaads veids, kaa aatri/vienkaarshi par to paarliecinaaties? nee, nav. jo shiem profiem PILIIGI noteikti nav meertehikas, kas 130+dB s/n, THD, IMD speetu meeriit, da viss paarejais [baroshanas avoti, ekraneeshanas, u.c.]. un NEVIENA skanju karte 1K LVL kategorijaa neljaus taa vienkarshi pameeriities [naaktos rezhektorus dzejot, arii tur super/truper OPampi jaaliek, u.t.t.].

spriezhot peec ntajam lapaam, ir skaidrs, ka ar skanjas lietaam vai dajebko analogu ar paaugstu latinju te neviens no shiem juutjuba licejiem nav nodarbojies. piedodiet par secinaajumu. jo, mana [protams, necilaa] pieredze saka: paarkarseets fluss saak vadiit straavu. jaa, nedaudz. bet. shim DAC pat pA no 120dB uztaisiis 100dB, vai pat mazaak. mana necilaa pieredze liecina - shaads paarkarseets fluss taa ieedas PCB, ka nomazgaat nevar ne ar ko. es nerunaaju par agresiivaaku kjiimiju [kaadu laiku atpakalj arii bija teema, un arii tapa skaidrs kruto puishu limenis - njemam skaabes, nekas tachu nebuus].

par shaada chipa saliidzinaashanu ar DDR u.c. krutiem simboliem. DDR pacepinaashanas gadijumaa.. nu, kas notiks.. nekas mega. kaadai shuunai pieaugs error rate [palielinaasies nopluudes feta geitam], bet tur ir parity check, ir kljudu laboshana, dinamiskaa regjeneraacija ar pamatiigu laika rezervi.. taa ir LOGJIKA. pusmocitas shuunas SPEES izspiest vajadziigo liimeni. kvalitatiivas ANALOGAAS lietas shadas lazhas NEPIEDOD.

es saprotu, ka briinums nenotiks, bet - tie juutjubju liceeji, zinaamu kantoru piesauceeji: padzeesiet to sviestu un aizbrauciet ciemaa pie juusu pashu piesauktajiem viiriem.
vel interesanti varetu buut: Ogre, Protolab. tur ar laazeru un frezi darbojas. 
paskatieties, kaa SMD montaazhu veic Georgijs, kaa HM, kaa lodee Radiotehnikaa, kaa Ventspilii. varbuut kaada sajeega radisies..

----------


## kaspich

http://www.altera.com/literature/an/an353.pdf

izsmeljosh info, kaa BUTU jaadara.  ::

----------


## RobinDAB

> http://www.altera.com/literature/an/an353.pdf
> 
> izsmeljosh info, kaa BUTU jaadara.


 Nu vismaz kaut kādu dokumentu par tēmu tu esi atradis.
Atliek vēl tikai izlasīt un saprast. 
Izlasīt jau droši vien izlasīsi, tikai ar to sapratni laikam tā būs kā būs. Es tev ieteiktu sakt ar kaut ko vienkāršāku, tā teikt no pašiem pamatiem. Un tikai pēc tam ķerties klāt pie ALTERA specifiskajām īpatnībam.
Savādāk atkal izblamēsies kā sapuvis žogs.




> tad nu luuk - tur ir R/2R vai vnk R matricas/ fetu atsleegas/I avoti, u.c. superprecizas lietas. ja THD taadam chipam ir 0.000X%, tad ar veel lielaaku precizitaati ir ar laazeru trimmeetas visas taas I atsleegu R, atsleegas, u.c.


 Ir ražotāja dokumentācija ar ražošanas procesa aprakstu, kāds dekapsulēts čips pēc kura var spriest par lāzera trimmēšanas pielietojumu konkrētajā gadījumā?
Piebilde: RTU (bij. RPI) 80-tajos gados bija modē tāds laboratorijas darbs - pretestības radīšana uz keramikas plāksnes. 60-to gadu tehnoloģijas, hibrīdās shēmas utjpr. Vēsture, no tiem laikiem šis tas ir nedaudz mainījies. Iesaku rūpīgi pastudēt atbilstošo literatūru arī par šo tēmu.
Tas protams nebūs viegls uzdevums tavā vecumā apgūt 40 gados ielaisto vielu. Bet vismaz pamēģini. Cerams, ja arī par labu nenāks, vismaz nekaitēs.





> mana necilaa pieredze liecina - shaads paarkarseets fluss taa ieedas PCB, ka nomazgaat nevar ne ar ko. es nerunaaju par agresiivaaku kjiimiju [kaadu laiku atpakalj arii bija teema, un arii tapa skaidrs kruto puishu limenis - njemam skaabes, nekas tachu nebuus].


 Par ogli var pārvērst pilnīgi visu kas organisks. Te nu tev jāpiekrīt. Fakts.





> par shaada chipa saliidzinaashanu ar DDR u.c. krutiem simboliem. DDR pacepinaashanas gadijumaa.. nu, kas notiks.. nekas mega. kaadai shuunai pieaugs error rate [palielinaasies nopluudes feta geitam], bet tur ir parity check, ir kljudu laboshana, dinamiskaa regjeneraacija ar pamatiigu laika rezervi.. taa ir LOGJIKA. pusmocitas shuunas SPEES izspiest vajadziigo liimeni. kvalitatiivas ANALOGAAS lietas shadas lazhas NEPIEDOD.


 Oi, nu neblamējies tak. Ej pastudē kā tad tur tas viss patiesībā notiekas. Un painteresējies par frekvencēm kas tur dzīvojas. Un salīdzini kārtas lielumus. nu nav vauirs 60-tie.
Kopš tiem laikiem, kad RAM tika izpildīts uz ferrīta gredzeniem, arī šis tas ir nācis jauns klāt pēdējos 40 gados.

----------

